# What steps do i have to take to become a free mason.



## ViniVidiVenesky (Jan 25, 2019)

What steps do i have to take to become a free mason


Sent from my LG-LS777 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Jan 25, 2019)

Where are u located


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 25, 2019)

3 steps. And a goat.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 25, 2019)

ViniVidiVenesky said:


> What steps do i have to take to become a free mason
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS777 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Find your local lodge, wherever that may be, find out when their meetings are, go at that time and introduce yourself. If you happen to know a mason, ask them about joining. You can email possibly but that is usually a pretty slow process. "Snail mail" may be an option but can be even slower. Introduce yourself, your profession, intentions and Maybe even your expectations.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Find your local lodge, wherever that may be, find out when their meetings are, go at that time and introduce yourself. If you happen to know a mason, ask them about joining. You can email possibly but that is usually a pretty slow process. "Snail mail" may be an option but can be even slower. Introduce yourself, your profession, intentions and Maybe even your expectations.


Great answer.
2B1 Ask 1.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 26, 2019)

A small number of jurisdictions do invitations. Most never invite anyone. You need to say where you are so we can look that up. Masonry has been suppressed in many countries so members there are justifiably suspect. Again you need to say where you are. For these two classes you need to already be a friend with at least one Mason.

In North America we are very open and the only way is to knock on our door in person. Go ahead and send a letter or email or phone call but never wait even one second for a response. For privacy reasons that sort of contact is only responded to when it's genealogy for a dead Brother. Show up an hour before the time posted on the door, introduce yourself and say why you're there. Nothing less will ever work. If you aren't willing to be sociable in this way you aren't going to be a Brother.


----------

